# Look what Santa put in my stocking!!!



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I got a nice surprise today. When we went to my mother in laws this morning we were met at the door by a little black cockapoo, my new puppy!










My hubby knew how devastated I was by Peppa mark I's breeder stopping us getting her so did some hunting himself. Found a little bitch in Newcastle, brought her up to his Mums, got her kennel cough vaccinated by our vet and surprised me with her today when the vaccine has taken effect so we brought her home to meet Mitzy. So meet Peppa mark II LOL










She is a english show cocker x minature poodle. Bred by a hobby breeder in her own home that had pra checks done on the stud. So hubby did pretty well. She was the smallest in the litter and a good bit smaller than Mitzy so I was a bit concerned that Mitzy might be too rough on her. Ha to that! The wee yin is a ninja pup..










So just getting settled in today and at the moment Im using my netbook sitting on the couch with a pup snoring either side of me 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a lovely surprise,she looks a lot like mitzy only a different colour,is she an f1 too?x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, she is an f1.

Like Mitzy she has a very cocker face with no fuzzies. I quite like them that way so wont be upset if they dont develop the facial fuzz LOL


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Theyre both very sweet,if theyre f1s they will get fluffier around the face,they all develope differently,thats whst i love about cockapoos,bet theyre keeping you on your toes today lol xxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Sheilagh. Welcome to the double trouble club. Glad you got your pup after your disappointment, and such a great Christmas present. how did your first night go.
We have our two clipped about every 10 weeks. so they never get a lot of face fuzz. 
Just out of curiosity where abouts in Newcastle did you get Peppa from, I only know of one Hobby breeder in the area.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, what a wonderful surprise for Christmas - so absolutely gorgeous, and a great job done by your husband


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's so lovely of your husband. Must make her seem extra special now!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aaahhhh, lucky you! Gorgeous....and what a lovely hubby


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh wow - how amazing getting a puppy for Christmas!! Enjoy!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh wow that's great  Only just caught up with the thread! Hope the first couple of days has gone well? They are both gorgeous


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

They are getting on great. Asleep in their crate together at the moment. We had a fantastic night last night. Mitzy has slept in our bed since we got her but last night was their first night in the kitchen. About half an hour of complaining then settled until they were disturbed by our house guest rolling in during the night so they complained for a few mins then slept until 8am. Great stuff!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like they're doing well  That's brilliant! Hope it's not too difficult with two! Good luck


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Colin, I havent had a chance to check with hubby exactly where in Newcastle they came from. I think it was their first littler and possibly a one off so you may not have heard of them. I think it was to the west of Newcastle as hubby came in from the A69 and he did say he didnt hit Newcastle.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Soo said:


> Colin, I havent had a chance to check with hubby exactly where in Newcastle they came from. I think it was their first littler and possibly a one off so you may not have heard of them. I think it was to the west of Newcastle as hubby came in from the A69 and he did say he didnt hit Newcastle.


I live just off the A69 on the very edge of the city, and Cockapoo's are hard to find in the area, so it was just out of curiosity really.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Christmas story ... your hubby did very well .. get that man a cold beer  

Wishing you a great New Year with your lovely cockapoos puppies .. your Peppa 2 is stunning by the way ... xxx


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

What a great present, well done husband!

I'm in Scotland too, are there any meets or groups up this way?


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Peppa II is lovely!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Karrie

Im new to the group but from reading older posts there will hopefully be a meet in Scotland in the future. Kendal was organising it so keep an eye out for a post. My girls wont be out and about for a few weeks yet but Id like to go along to a cockapoo meet.

Thanks everyone for your comments, I think Peppa mark II is gorgeous and apart from being ninja pup who spends a lot of time swinging from my ponytail she is great


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations Soo! Peppa is scrummy in a ninja type of way! (love that photo! Lol). What a lovely surprise ......and what a thoughtful husband.  Let the fun begin!
You must keep us updated on the highs and lows of double puppy training. 

Karen xx


----------

